# Axis hunt...It's on!!!



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm leaving Monday EARLY for a three day axis/hog Archery hunt. I'll be taking picture and videos. Will post up the whole thing when I get done. For right now, I'm so excited I know I'm not gonna sleep tonight!!!

Let me see....bow, scent blocker, giant ice chest....yep, I'm ready!!!


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

wheres the hunt at? Sounds like fun hope the weather is nice for you


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Keith John, south of San Antonio. Never been there but he came highly recommended by the folks at www.texasbowhunter.com

Heres the link http://www.keithjohnsoutdoors.com/

I'm not a trophy hunter so I'm in for the axis doe and 2 hogs package. He told me today that all I needed was my sleeping bag, a pillow, some snacks and a towel. He has a cabin and he cooks on the grill each night. He caters to only 8 hunters at a time. Looking forward to sitting around the campfire as much as the hunt itself.

I'll book another hunt while I'm there (if all goes well) for the duck season split. Duck season hold ALL the cards for me, but a little archery hunt will knock the edge off while we wait for the most important day of 2009...October 31st.


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

thats a heck of a deal, im very interested in checking this place out after bow season ends


----------



## Lagoonster (Oct 18, 2009)

Hey Timemachine, wondering how the axis hunt went. I have scheduled a trip in November with the same guy and was wondering how it was and what I should expect. Thanks.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Lagoonster said:


> Hey Timemachine, wondering how the axis hunt went. I have scheduled a trip in November with the same guy and was wondering how it was and what I should expect. Thanks.


Welcome to 2cool


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

well.......did you get anything


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Get any Pic's? Hope ya smacked some!


----------

